

Ask HN: Anyone needing help with their project? - cctbd

I'm just looking for a way to to start contributing to already existing projects. But, if you have an idea and would like to start a new project, sure thing. I prefer desktop apps and I code mainly in Java and Python.
======
samratjp
Checkout this thread I posted two days ago -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1570409>

And I believe there is a weekend Hackathon for making a HN Office Hours App -
they are using Django - <http://hnofficehours.com/>

------
wizard_2
I got two projects (one open and one closed) I could use some help on both.
python/django. Email me and we can chat.

 _update_ added email to about section of profile.

------
barlo
You may want to put your email address in the About section of your profile.

~~~
cctbd
Oops, forgot that, just added it.

